# Costume contest categories



## Halloween Princess

I am trying to pick categories for our costume party as I want to include the categories on the invites I am working on. It is an all adult party. Last year we did sexiest, scariest & best. 

This year I would like 4 categories. I don't want to do scariest again because only one person really did scary. 

I am thinking most original, best male & best female. I need one more. Any ideas?

Someone suggested "least recognizable". I am not sure if they meant youl can't tell what the person is supposed to be or you can't tell who is under the costume. 

Thought about funny certificates for random categories (to be awarded by me, not voted on) like "What are you supposed to be?" "Most likely bought today" etc.


----------



## alucard

If you have a lot of couples coming, you could have a best couples award.


----------



## MsMeeple

yeah I was thinking the same thing....couple.
Or you could do funniest or most creative or most original.
We do funniest, scariest, couple and most creative.


MsM


----------



## Rikki

We do funniest, most original, best couple, and best overall. I really like your idea for the certificates for silly categories, I may have to use that this year!


----------



## mrock12079

I throw a huge adult only party also and ran into the same issues. We had to ditch "scariest" because we couldn't get more than two nominess or so out of about a 100 people. We added "best duo or group" category and over the last few years that category has become the most competitive and the highlight of the night. So last year we expanded to "best duo" AND "best group." So that makes, best male, best female, best group, best duo, sexiest and most creative.

The party planners nominate about 4 or 5 in each category and then we bring them up on stage for the audience to applaud to determine the winner. How do you determine the winners?


----------



## mrhamilton234

Here's the ones I used at one Halloween party:

Best overall

Scariest

Funniest

Most original

Sexiest

Most effort put into

Most likely to scare little kids out of their candy

Most innovative (This is one I won last year, thanks to a Gemmy skull I had as a prop, making it talk with the try me button hidden in my sleeve)

Feel free to make some impromtu awards too.


----------



## victoria1313

we do sleazy-est
scariest
most original
best couple
funniest
best overall
and
worst


----------



## HallowSkeen

Halloween Princess said:


> Thought about funny certificates for random categories (to be awarded by me, not voted on) like "What are you supposed to be?" "Most likely bought today" etc.



LOL! I love these. I might have to borrow this idea!


----------



## LV Scott T

Cheesiest
Sexiest
Best Group or Couple
Best Overall









Large Image


----------



## LV Scott T

mrock12079 said:


> The party planners nominate about 4 or 5 in each category and then we bring them up on stage for the audience to applaud to determine the winner. How do you determine the winners?


At around 11:00pm, we pass out ballots pre-printed with the 4 categories and places to write in their nominations. Then, while the ballots are being tallied, we herd everyone out front for the group photo in front of the facade. Shortly after everyone gets back to the back yard, we have the results and in a ceremony that rivals anything held at the Dorothy Chandler Pavillion, we announce the winners and present them with their trophies (The Mummy).

This year, due to a little competition between family members, we are adding a new category: Favorite Room in the Haunted House.


----------



## Mz Skull

we do:
scariest
funniest
most original
couples
& best make-up


----------



## Spookilicious mama

victoria1313 said:


> we do sleazy-est
> scariest
> most original
> best couple
> funniest
> best overall
> and
> worst


*Sleazy-est!!! LMAO!!! I love this one. *


----------



## Halloween Princess

mrock12079 said:


> The party planners nominate about 4 or 5 in each category and then we bring them up on stage for the audience to applaud to determine the winner. How do you determine the winners?


Last year we had about 25 guests. We did ballots. This year I think we are going to do nominees though. Last year people just look around the room and wrote things down & sometimes I wasn't sure who they meant cause if they didn't no the persons name the described the costume. We are also expect closer to 40 guests this year.


----------



## Halloween Princess

Thanks everyone for the ideas. We finally decided to stick to 3 categories instead of 4 to save on prize costs. I like to have significant prizes so people really get into it. We are going with most original, best couple/group & best overall. And we are going to do funny certificates.


----------



## Hazbabu

We have a host's choice "most improved" that goes to someone that didn't dress up the previous year but finally got with the program and put some effort into it!

We also do best last minute.


----------



## BooBerrie

Halloween Princess - one idea would be to photograph (polaroid) the contestants and write their name on the photo then post it on a corkboard or something. Polaroid film is expensive, so I guess it would depend on your budget or number of guests. I was going to do this at my last party but with over 75 attendees, I just couldn't afford it. We always do the ballot system and it has worked well for us. Just an idea.


----------



## princess denman

we have done several different ways. we found it took forever to count the ballots, and make sure everyone fills one out. we usually do 4 categories, that may change year to year. we decided last year that we, as hosts would decide the winners. there was no ballots, no counting and waiting for results. we let everyone know a time and give out the awards. worked for us anyway. also I found a great idea on here....if they don't wear a costume, one will be assigned to them! we put hundreds of dollars into all the festivities, we feel it is only fair to put some thought in and dress up. we give great prize bags too. gave a jager machine as the best overall costume a few years ago!


----------

